# Tank Experts Need Apply.....



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all, I'm still trying to get my hands on a bigger tank and I came up on another one that's a sweet deal. The ad reads 150 gallons but it looks to me like its a 125.

He said the dimensions are approximately 72x18x25. What do you think, I know its tough from the pic. I think the only difference from the 150 to the 125 in standard dimensions is that its taller......









Here's another pic which is next to a "220" as I was told....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/ca...r.php?type=size


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

140 gal if the dimesions are correct


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jmax611 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/ca...r.php?type=size


Comes up with a 141 gallons but I think his numbers were an approximation......I wasn't sure I wanted to drive 3 hours on an approximation lol


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha yeah def good idea to check first... must be a good deal to drive 3 hours cant find any closer ones on craigslist? make sure it dont leak


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

gold spilo Pir said:


> haha yeah def good idea to check first... must be a good deal to drive 3 hours cant find any closer ones on craigslist? make sure it dont leak


Unfortunately trying to find a nice 150 for a decent price has been a nightmare. I've seen a few 150s in person and it's seemingly difficult to tell from the pic. I want to say it's an all glass aquarium because the stand that he has with it came directly from Petco. If it was purchased together its most likely an AGA Tank which their dimensions are only available in a 125 and 150 hence can't be a 140.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

AGA says the tank gallons are approximate and not guaranteed also.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Usually a 150 is 5X2X2 and a great size tank imo. That tank could be a 150 show tank...they are generally taller then your average tank. How hard is it for the guy to actually measure the thing and give you something to work with?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

considering every plank on the deck is probably about 4 inches...from what I figure its probably about 72 or so wide....hard to tell with just a picture though.

What kind of filter is that on there?
Maybe you could look up the dimensions on that.
I only have AC HOB filters so I couldnt help ya with that.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> considering every plank on the deck is probably about 4 inches...from what I figure its probably about 72 or so wide....hard to tell with just a picture though.


hah thats pretty smart... from the first pic i was able to count 12 but the tank jus barly goes off the bottom of the image so maybe add 1 more... but that doesnt make sense unless their 5 or 6 inch wide planks... or that tank actually isnt 72"... or im just stupid


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

standard deck board is 5.25 in not 4. figure 5.5-5.75in with the gaps. i cam up with 13-14 boards so 72-77inches long.
I cant tell what the joists are spaced at. so i dont know width.

also my AGA 125 measures 72x18x24 ish on the outside. so im going to go with it being a 125


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

that is a 125


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone recognize the filter? Get the demensions of that and you'll be close for width


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The tank on the left is 2' wide, and the one one the right is 18"s.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any idea as to the height? I believe the 125 and the 150 are 18..... deep but the difference lays in how tall. Good looks on the boards, I'm going to say that's its in the 72 inch realm, just from eyeing it with the board technique.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks taller than my 125. I'd say it's probably a 140.

Here's a pic of my 125, if that helps?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Blue flame said:


> It looks taller than my 125. I'd say it's probably a 140.
> 
> Here's a pic of my 125, if that helps?


Why so much substrate?


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

probably a 135 gallon tank , i remember seeing this tank i believe on craigs list. just tell the man to measure it, this looks legit when i see it next to the 220 , but you dont know how many times ive seen people advertise 200 gallon tanks and so on, and when i ask them for real measurements and i punch them into the pfury calculator it is a different story.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the filter is a marineland knock off from an emporor...the tank is a 125 or 135 IMO


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Usually a 150 is 5X2X2 and a great size tank imo.


I've been in this hobby for a long time and i don,t think i've ever seen a 150 with those dimensions.
All the 150 gallons i see are 72'' long.

Ah well ...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> It looks taller than my 125. I'd say it's probably a 140.
> 
> Here's a pic of my 125, if that helps?


Why so much substrate?
[/quote]
It wasn't as much as it looks like. They used to pile it up in the front is all. Damn cichlids!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Blue flame said:


> It looks taller than my 125. I'd say it's probably a 140.
> 
> Here's a pic of my 125, if that helps?


Why so much substrate?
[/quote]
It wasn't as much as it looks like. They used to pile it up in the front is all. Damn cichlids!
[/quote]


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Usually a 150 is 5X2X2 and a great size tank imo.


I've been in this hobby for a long time and i don,t think i've ever seen a 150 with those dimensions.
All the 150 gallons i see are 72'' long.

Ah well ...
[/quote]

X2...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Hey all, I'm still trying to get my hands on a bigger tank and I came up on another one that's a sweet deal. The ad reads 150 gallons but it looks to me like its a 125.
> 
> He said the dimensions are approximately 72x18x25. What do you think, I know its tough from the pic. I think the only difference from the 150 to the 125 in standard dimensions is that its taller......
> 
> ...


Both of these tanks are 6'.

I've owned several 6' tanks, and still do. The tank on the right is like 140 gallons, give or take 5.

I'd say buy it if the glass, trim, and seals are in good shape. I see them on Craigs list quite often for a descent price. I just bought a nice 70 gallon for $35 bucks, and a stand for $10. Do some shopping before you commit.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

im pretty sure the dimentions on my 150 were 72x18x28. just ask the guy to measure how tall it is instead of guessing. that will solve your problem. even if its a 140 i'd still buy it. imo a 140 is better because its easier to reach the back corner to clean lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Going by the boards its definitely a 72" tank. I would say 72x18x24" which is a 125 Cdn or 135 Us.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I have that same tank with the wood trim. Its 150g. 2 feet wide. 2 1/2 feet tall and 4 feet long.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The only way to know for sure if he gives you length width and height measurements. I dont think if you showed pics of a 72" tank there is no way to know if its 125G or more without the other dimensions. Multiply L x W x H to get X amount of cubic inches. Then multiply that number by 0.00433 and it will give you gallonage.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with you guys whole heartedly. I just didn't know if it was easy for someone who had a tank similar to the one in the pic who could provide a guesstimate of gallons. I'm assuming it's in the 125 - 150 gallon range which is sufficient for my needs. It's amazing how difficult it is to pick up a used tank. Some people it takes days before they answer your e-mail, some don't have the time for you to pick up or even measure the tank as in this listing, some don't want to or know how to dismantle the tank and to top it off most are asking an arm and a leg for crap. There has been more than two handfuls of listing for 45 and 55 gallon tanks in the 6 to 700 range. Crazy and aggravating at the same time.

To add to it, I've been getting a lot of sh1t from the fiance about getting a larger tank. Blah Blah Blah it's too big, it's too much, I don't like piranhas wahh.

Ugh.

It's like....I never really buy anything for myself. Full time college student, working full time, I just sacrificed 90% of my savings for an engagement ring this year and the one thing that I want for myself is a problem.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> I agree with you guys whole heartedly. I just didn't know if it was easy for someone who had a tank similar to the one in the pic who could provide a guesstimate of gallons. I'm assuming it's in the 125 - 150 gallon range which is sufficient for my needs. It's amazing how difficult it is to pick up a used tank. Some people it takes days before they answer your e-mail, some don't have the time for you to pick up or even measure the tank as in this listing, some don't want to or know how to dismantle the tank and to top it off most are asking an arm and a leg for crap. There has been more than two handfuls of listing for 45 and 55 gallon tanks in the 6 to 700 range. Crazy and aggravating at the same time.
> 
> To add to it, I've been getting a lot of sh1t from the fiance about getting a larger tank. Blah Blah Blah it's too big, it's too much, I don't like piranhas wahh.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'll have been married for 25 years this coming sept. Marriage is a give and take thing. If you really want the tank and P's, do it! My wife bitches from time to time, but she knows who the real bread winner is, and after a bit of complaining, she backs down. It's either the fish or the bar, and believe me, they'd rather have you at home.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> The only way to know for sure if he gives you length width and height measurements. I dont think if you showed pics of a 72" tank there is no way to know if its 125G or more without the other dimensions. Multiply L x W x H to get X amount of cubic inches. *Then multiply that number by 0.00433* and it will give you gallonage.


Or divide the number by 231*, which will also give you the total gallons.

*The amount of cubic inches in a gallon, which I find easier to remember than .00433 for some reason.

EX 1: 72"x18"x24"= 31104x.00433= 134.68

EX 2: 72"x18"x24"= 31104/231=134.64


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Blue flame said:


> I agree with you guys whole heartedly. I just didn't know if it was easy for someone who had a tank similar to the one in the pic who could provide a guesstimate of gallons. I'm assuming it's in the 125 - 150 gallon range which is sufficient for my needs. It's amazing how difficult it is to pick up a used tank. Some people it takes days before they answer your e-mail, some don't have the time for you to pick up or even measure the tank as in this listing, some don't want to or know how to dismantle the tank and to top it off most are asking an arm and a leg for crap. There has been more than two handfuls of listing for 45 and 55 gallon tanks in the 6 to 700 range. Crazy and aggravating at the same time.
> 
> To add to it, I've been getting a lot of sh1t from the fiance about getting a larger tank. Blah Blah Blah it's too big, it's too much, I don't like piranhas wahh.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'll have been married for 25 years this coming sept. Marriage is a give and take thing. If you really want the tank and P's, do it! My wife bitches from time to time, but she knows who the real bread winner is, and after a bit of complaining, she backs down. It's either the fish or the bar, and believe me, they'd rather have you at home.
[/quote]

Wow, 25 and going, god bless. I guess I'm still in the learning curve. I took your advice, I'm picking it up tomorrow, just need her truck to go get it. hahaha


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL.......keep us posted on the set up.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Blue flame said:


> LOL.......keep us posted on the set up.


Alright I said the hell with all the guess work. If I can't get him to send me a measurement who knows what else is going on. I should be picking up a different 125 where the owner actually gave me measurements. I'll post a new topic once I get it up and running.


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

roccov12345 said:


> LOL.......keep us posted on the set up.


Alright I said the hell with all the guess work. If I can't get him to send me a measurement who knows what else is going on. I should be picking up a different 125 where the owner actually gave me measurements. I'll post a new topic once I get it up and running.
[/quote]

I have a 150 and its dimensions are 72.5x18.5x28 and 220s are 72x24x30 so by that one being 2" shorter it has to be a 150. Go with the 150...its tall but the Ps love it...mine use every single inch of it!


----------

